# Coyotes furring up



## RHYOTEBUSTER (Sep 21, 2017)

Has anyone notice that the coyotes seem to be furring up already? Seems like the fur is looking pretty good already. A little early from my observations.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Haven't been out looking for yot's yet. Usually I wont get excited on them until December-February.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice job! You're right, that fur looks pretty good.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes the last muzzle deer day I was glassing an open area and saw a yote running thru a draw. 1st thing I thought was wow its gonna turn weather wise as that thing is getting thick. They are so much better to see and take with that thick coat.


----------

